# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Dokumentat e nevojshme per leje qendrimi ne Spanje

## Arta Uarda

Pershendetje! Dikush nga juve mund te me ndihmoje? Kam nevoje te di cilat jane documentat e nevojshme per te qendruar ne Spagne, nese dikush i di te mi shkruaj???
Faleminderit shume, pershendetje

----------

